# kerry named number 1 LIBERAL in senate-pls don't endorse him



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

in my opinion any police, sheriff's or similar agency whose union endorses john the flaming liberal kerry is doing a dis service to themselves and the rest of us. he was determined to be the most liberal of all the senators by an independent group - last time i checked, the conservative Republicans supported us and the liberal democ rats were always bashing us. people who think, vote Republican - don't be duped by the democ rats


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

That poll was reported in the "National Journal", a conservative publication. Mr. Coelho, Algores campaign dude, appeared on "Fox and Friends" this morning and explained that Mr. Kerry only appeared to be the most liberal because he "missed a bunch of votes" where he wouldn't have voted liberal :shockopinion: a skunk can't change its stripes)! We have an absentee senator...what we don't need is an absentee president, especially when we are at war(and especially if he's a bolshevik UN sell-out). Just my 2d.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

liberal kerry has basically been a no show in the senate for the past 14 months, yet- he has not missed collecting his paycheck !!!! this guy married a gold digger who inherited millions of dollars - he does not need to be collecting his senate pay if he is a no show in the senate - we all know that he is a multi millionaire - lets not forget how he donated only about one hundred dollars to charity a few years ago but had the money to spend thousands on a motorcycle built in Italy and also had a City of Boston fire hydrant moved from the municipal sidewalk in front of his Louisberg Square mansion so he could park his luxury mv there w/out getting a ticket !!! he is anything but the regular guy he is pretending to be - do not be duped by the democ rats !!!! if you vote for one - you are a liberal in my opinion - look at their party platform b4 you vote....


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Kerry will not get my vote. Today we should all vote for Edwards. He is really the only Democrate that I would vote for now, if I had to pick one. I'm not going to vote for a democrate when the Presidential election comes. Kerry is a bleeding heart HIPPY! He is all talk. Kerry says that he will do this and that for the country's economy, but yet, the last time I looked MASS, which he is the representative of, is doing pretty awful in the economic sector, as well as in other areas.


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm with you jimbo. No way in hell I'd vote for Kerry or Edwards. George W has done a few things I think are just plain wrong but he is by far the best man for the job. My :2c:


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Voting for Bush!!

Ryan


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I wish Kerry would grow a pair and just admit he is a liberal. He dodges that question every time. I must admit Bush has done a few things I don't agree with (3 year work pass for border jumpers), but I will vote for the lesser of the two evils :twisted: . My vote is for Bush.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I fart in Kerry's general direction.
Let's make him ambassador to France instead!
:flipoff: :francais:


----------



## mgb (Nov 9, 2003)

TWO votes at my house for President Bush!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

hmmm not sure who I am voting for..... 8)


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks should lay off the "liberal" label. Democrats have done more for law enforcement in recent years, i.e., Clinton's robust hiring nationwide of cops. The fluid hiring was stopped by Bush Jr. in favor of tax cuts. Kerry will bring the jobs back.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

As I recall, those grants were temporary and expired before Mr. Clinton left office. In fact, I believe that they ran four years per officer, decreasing funding each year until the jurisdiction was paying for the PO. The net result was not an increase in the number of PO's, but a temporary transfer of funding from the local jurisdiction to the federal government: once the money was gone, the local jurisdictions just stopped hiring and thus the status quo was maintained, but the chimera of added jobs remained.

I don't know how tax cuts figure into the equation...especially with all the money being spent on "homeland security." Too, perhaps if all the money spent on the 'LECS was used to hire PO's instead of gym clothes, ICV's and neat-guy black pajamas, there might be more PO's on the street.  

But that's another thread


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I know off topic, but dcs2244 question? How the hell would that put more PO's in my department. That money belongs to those towns, not mine or yours. I'm sorry but I am just sick of all the bad mouthing of what towns have what and what they are doing with *their* money.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

Hopefully the public can see through Kerry's common man b.s.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

My "tongue-in-cheek" comment inre: 'LECS, etc, was meant to raise the questions concerning the allocations of federal grant monies and how they might better spent. It was just an observation addressing another member's concern regarding the lack of funding for the hiring of new police officers(posted in this thread). 

This particular 'LEC horse has been beaten to death in other threads: everyone knows where they stand on the issue, and at this late date no one's mind will be changed. As I recall from the other threads, the overiding concern was "duplication of services" and "reinventing the wheel," ad nauseum. Some addressed, in a tangential fashion, the allocations of the available monies for other purposes, but for the purposes of illustrating their point, to wit: duplication, with no real discussion concerning how the money might be better spent.

'Nuff said. Back to the topic.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Enough, everyone...there are other threads for this...we don't need to rehash the subject here.

I pm'd MARINECOP and we will discuss it that way...

Thank's for the support, though  

Dave


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

"Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal,murderous dictator,leading an oppressive regime...He presents a particularly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation...And now he is miscalculating America's response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction...so the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real..."
-Sen. John F. Kerry(D,MA) Jan 23, 2003

And he has the nerve to call President Bush a liar.Typical Liberal.....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

the democ rats are liberal, high tax loving, criminal pandering, quota loving fools.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Cop union puts screws to Kerry
By Andrew Miga
Thursday, March 4, 2004

Boston cops are using their presidential endorsement clout - which humiliated Michael S. Dukakis in 1988 - as a hammer to force Sen. John F. Kerry [related, bio] to help in their bitter contract talks with City Hall.

The Boston Police Patrolmen's Association, ratcheting up pressure on Mayor Thomas M. Menino, said yesterday that until their contract dispute is resolved the union cannot consider endorsing Kerry.

``We're tied up on the contract and until we get that done, we can't even think about making any endorsements,'' said police union president Thomas J. Nee. ``Our first priority is a contract, plain and simple.''

During the 1988 White House race, the Boston patrolmen's union shot to national prominence after giving Republican presidential nominee George H.W. Bush a rousing endorsement in Dukakis' backyard.

The union's formal backing - coupled with news footage of Bush surrounded by a sea of blue-uniformed officers - underscored GOP charges that Dukakis was soft on crime.

The former Bay State governor cringes at the memory. ``I can tell you this, John Kerry [related, bio] is not going to sit there and not respond to Bush. That was my mistake in 1988,'' Dukakis said.

The endorsement - which union leaders say is all but assured Kerry once the pact is set - is just one hardball tactic the BPPA is using in its stalled talks with Menino.

The BPPA, along with other city unions without contracts, picketed Menino's State of the City speech in January and has threatened to do the same at the Democratic convention set for the Fleet Center in July.

City unions placed an ad in today's Washington Post making it clear they'll shine a national spotlight to make the mayor and Democrats squirm.

Kerry aides were silent yesterday on whether they will intervene to bring Menino and the cops together on a pact - a task that would not be easy given the police demands for more cash and the mayor's insistence the city can't afford it.

But Menino aides say they would welcome Kerry's efforts.

``If (Kerry) wants to help, I'm sure the mayor would be very appreciative,'' said Dennis DiMarzio, Menino's chief operating officer who is also involved in labor talks. ``I would hope that both the city and the BPPA would look at (the convention) as a good reason to reach an agreement.''

Earlier this month, Kerry reached out to Nee seeking the union's endorsement. The pair exchanged phone messages.

``The senator is looking to sit with us,'' the union chief said. ``He and I will sit down. I've had preliminary stuff on the phone with the campaign. I'm looking forward to talking to him and the campaign.''

Nee is a strong Kerry backer, who helped put the senator over the top in his 1996 re-election race against then-Gov. William F. Weld.

``I know him well,'' said Nee of Kerry, a former prosecutor. ``I was his biggest cheerleader back in 1996.''

Dukakis said: ``John was a damn good prosecutor and he's been very close to law enforcement. I hope they have the good sense to support him, whatever their problems with the locals, the city.''


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mr. Nee sounds like a dyed-in-the-wool supporter of John Kerry...I doubt the Boston cops will benefit in their contract negotiations: why should Mr. Kerry intervene? The tone of the article makes it plain where the support of the union, if not the patrolmen, is already going.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mr Nee seems to be a typical union neo-political bugger.
Can't seem to get the job done within the confines of local focus. Plus he likes Kerry to begin with? Any guess where this will end? Garbage!!!
:shock:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

i know as a fact that despite who his union "endorses" , the typical police officer will be true to himself and vote his conscience when he is at the polls. i don't care who my union endorses- i will never support or vote for a democ rat - look at their party platform - for high taxes, liberal judges, reverse discrimination, forced bussing, etc, etc - the pinky ring union bosses for the international firefighters, afscme, afl cio, etc can shove it .
democrats/liberal/fools are the same thing. down with the commiecrats !!!
i tell my kids to remember the significance of the letter in parenthesis at the end of a politicians name - (D) is for Dumb choice, (R) is for Right choice.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

jimbo,

They don't call it the "stupid party" for nothing! :lol:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

DCS2244?

What does DCS stand for:
*Democratic Clinton Supporter*? :lol: :wink:

Long live the 69th.............................


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCTrooper,

You know it, baby! I voted for Gus Hall in the last election!

But seriously, I've got a couple of Kerry stories...ask me when next we meet...really gets to the essence of the "man".

"Kerry"...isn't that a girls name?(apologies to Conan)


----------



## SSI (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree my vote is for BUSH


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Here is a true, first hand eyewitnessed Kerry story.


November 1996

2 days before the Presidential election

Clinton arrived in Springfield via AirForce One. I was lead cruiser in the motorcade. I had a SS Agent and 3 Air Force BombTechs in tow. The entire highway system was closed- I mean tumbleweed city closed. For OpSec I wont post what we did why and when but we were minutes ahead of the Presidential limo. We were stopped atop an exit ramp doing our thing when a sheriff's cruiser and a Jeep Grand Cherokee came over the rise in the highway at 80+ and nearly ran down the SS Agent. The road was supposed to be closed from any traffic except MSP/SS vehicles-right? Well it seems John Kerry Appleseed hired the sheriff dept as security and he was late-of course he couldnt get there after the Pres when he was due to introduce him. No warning, no heads up, nothing. The SS Agent was pissed and I mean pissed to the point where I had to file a 4 page incident report. Of course, the end result was moot since no one got hurt. At the speaking site, the S/A In Charge fired off an earful to someone in the Kerry camp but again, since he and Clinton were both Dems, it went no further.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Are you sure NEMLECIV wasn't driving Kerry?
:lol:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

ABSOULTELY POSITIVE! Thats the closest I ever need to be to a sheriff star and the words Hampden County at 80 +


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

kerry , the elitist bast*rd's favorite words are "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM !!!! " - i'd give that liberal democ rat jerk a citation in the blink of an eye - typical elitist liberal - thinks he is above the law - ANY union or officer who votes for him is misguided . i'm not thrilled with President Bush, but he is more honest and more in touch with us than any democ rat will ever be... any doubts about that: look at the democ rat party platform - bet you don't qualify for any of their "programs", but your tax dollars will pay for them. Midnight basketball at taxpayer's expense !!??
Why not encourage these parasites to be home by midnight so they can wake up early and seek a job instead of sleeping in all day !!!! i can't stand the liberal democ rat bast*rds. They pander to and make excuses for all their layabout constituents. whatever happened to integrity ??
the people they represent all seem to be looking for handouts and special privileges at your expense .... people who think, vote republican - a real man would never vote for kerry - even if his union endorses him


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Heh, ah yes, the white Grand Cherokee with the wife's initials on the vanity plate... saw the pinhead hopping in that thing many times near his summer place while pickled!

-Mike


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

There are two kinds of people in this country: Producers and Users.

The republicans look out for the producers and the democrats look out for the users. Since the working class are producers, they need to support the republicans: it's in their own best interest. The democrats "buy" votes by promising to redistribute the wealth of the producers to the users. This is, in case you hadn't noticed, a basic tenet of marxism. :evil: 

A vote cast for a democrat is a vote for marxism! :shockthere are exceptions, but those kind of democrats are an endangered species!).


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

DCS - big time correct !!!!! i can't remember the last time a Commiecrat - oops - i meant a democ rat, sponsored a bill that was meant to support a guy like me - honest, heterosexual, working class,
white , employed, responsible, father, male - the democ rat liberals despise guys like me - their constituents, and the stupid unions that support them - like the afl cio - support the parasite democ rats with your union dues - parasite, liberal. democ rat , idiot = same thing


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

jimbo,

Apparently there is a law that prevents unions from spending your portion of dues to support political candidates you do not approve of: getting the union to honor it is another story!  Such is life!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

-Mike 8)


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

PLEASE DONT CONFUSE THOSE TWO!!!!!!!!! PYLE was a MARINE!




Kerry was in the Navy :roll:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

USMC Trooper............

Stand down leatherneck, everybody knows Kerry is a disgrace. It's not important that Jim Neighbors _represented_ a marine, more that the comparison shows two Khaki-Klad-Klowns!
:lol:

BTW- Technically....... you were in the navy too!
:sh:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was reading the Washington Times today and found a web site that most (99.44%)of you will enjoy:

www.crushkerry.com

:twisted:

some good links there, too.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> BTW- Technically....... you were in the navy too!
> :sh:


Yes-the Marines are a department of the Navy: THE MEN'S DEPARTMENT


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMC,

I reckon the dubya-ems may debate you on that point!


----------

